# Ελληνική και Ξένη Ακτοπλοΐα - Greek and Foreing Coastal Navigation > Ταχύπλοα (High speed crafts - Fast ferries) > Ελληνικά Πλοία (Greek Ships) >  Mega Jet [Thundercat I, Incat 035, Cat Link I]

## Apostolos

Τελικά είναι κάποιο απο τα παρακάτω???
http://www.faktaomfartyg.se/cat_link_I_1995.htm

http://www.faktaomfartyg.se/incat_033_1994.htm

Το πρώτο αναφέρετε σαν παροπλισμένο
Πιθανη γρμμή Ηράκλειο - Σαντορίνη

----------


## NAXOS

Kαλη Σαρακοστη σε ολους.
Ηγραμμη του θα ειναι ΗΡΑΚΛΕΙΟ-ΘΗΡΑ-ΣΙΦΝΟ-ΠΕΙΡΑΙΑ και πισω.

----------


## Apostolos

Πολύ καλή! Θα πάρει πολύ κόσμο!

----------


## Ellinis

Apostole, νομίζω πως είναι το πρωτο.

----------


## nautikos

Το πρωτο πλοιο ειναι το σωστο, πλεον λεγεται *Mega Jet*, βρισκεται στο λιμανι του_ Gibraltar_ και φωτο του μπορειτε να δειτε εδω.

----------


## Γιάννης Φ

Είναι αδερφό του Speedruner I?

----------


## manolis m.

iparxei kamia omoiotita metaksi speedrunner 1 kai autou tou ploiou ?????? :Confused:  :Confused:  :Confused:

----------


## marioskef

Προέρχονται από το ίδιο ναυπηγείο - incat της Αυστραλίας - που λίγο έως πολύ είναι κάπως τυποποιημένη στις κατασκευές της. Όμως δεν έχουν κάποια αδελφική σχέση...Απλά θα έλεγα οτι ανήκουν στην ίδια κατηγορία και το Μεγκατζετ είναι προφανώς πιο εξελιγμένο από το speedrunner καθώς τους χωρίζουν 5 χρόνια εξέλιξης και δέκα παρόμοιες κατασκευες.
Κατά τα άλλα όπως μπορείς να δεις και στο Σουηδό, το Megajet είναι λίγο πιο Mega τόσο σε διαστάσεις και χωρητικότητα όσο και σε ταχύτητα.

----------


## JASON12345

Παιδιά έχω την εντύπωση ότι το είδα στην Χαλκίδα

----------


## Rocinante

Αν ειναι αξιοπιστο το AIS του Vesseltracker τουλαχιστο πριν απο 24 ωρες ηταν στο Γιβραλταρ ακομα.

----------


## speedrunner

Σας ενημερώνουμε ότι τηνμ παρασκευή 26/06/09 και την Κυριακή 28/06/09 το *Ε/Γ - ΟΧΗΜΑΤΑΓΩΓΟ ΤΑΧΥΠΛΟΟ ΚΑΤΑΜΑΡΑΝ "MEGA JET"* θα εκτελέσει δρομολόγια : προς και απο Πειραιά δηλ (Ηράκλειο - Σαντορίνη - Πειραιά και Πειραιά -Σαντορίνη - Ηράκλειο )

Απο 02/07/09 εώς και 30/08/09 το Ε/Γ - *ΟΧΗΜΑΤΑΓΩΓΟ ΤΑΧΥΠΛΟΟ ΚΑΤΑΜΑΡΑΝ "MEGA JET"* θα προσεγγίζει καθημερινά στο λιμάνι του Πειραιά

Στην διαθεσή σας για κάθε διευκρίνιση

SEA JETS

----------


## Vortigern

Kαι 5 φορες  την εβδομαδα θα περναει και απο Σιφνο αλλα απο ποτε?

----------


## sg3

ξεκινησε δρομολογια?και πια νησια (θα) πιανει?

----------


## nkr

Πιανει καθολου Πειραια το MEGA JET?

----------


## Dimitrisvolos

> Πιανει καθολου Πειραια το MEGA JET?


3 μηνυματα παραπανω ειναι η απαντηση

----------


## nkr

Συγγνωμη δεν το ειδα καθολου. :Wink: :lol:

----------


## Dimitrisvolos

> Συγγνωμη δεν το ειδα καθολου.:lol:


οκ κανενα προβλημα

----------


## xidianakis

γνωριζετε εαν το σουπερ τζετ εχει προβλημα στον καιρο απο 6 μπφρ και πανω?

----------


## Vortigern

> γνωριζετε εαν το σουπερ τζετ εχει προβλημα στον καιρο απο 6 μπφρ και πανω?


Αντιθετος νομιζω οτι αυτο αντεχει μεχρι και τα 8

----------


## xidianakis

ευχαριστω vorti...

----------


## basilis.m

θα ξαναερθει ναξο για καυσιμα ξερουμε τιποτα?

----------


## Maroulis Nikos

Την κυριακή δεμένο στο λιμάνι της Νάξου .
megajet.jpg

----------


## thanos75

Είναι πραγματικά πανέμορφη Νίκο ειδικά τώρα που τη βλέπω καλύτερα στην οθόνη του υπολογιστή! :Wink:

----------


## GiorgosVitz

Θα προσθέσω κι εγώ το φωτογραφικό μου πετραδάκι στο θέμα. Το megajet στο λιμάνι της Νάξου στις 30/7 και 1/8 





Αφιερομένες στους: Maroulis Nikos, Leo kai Naxos

----------


## speedrunner

Τι ακριβώς κάνει σήμερα το πλοίο??? Πήγε Ίο, Μήλο και τώρα πάει Νάξο????

update: το πλοίο στην συνέχεια πήγε Νάξο, Πάρο και τώρα συνεχίζει για Μύκονο. Ούτε το Highspeed 6 όταν έκανε πιστοποίηση....

----------


## Markosm

Kαι από Μύκονο μας έρχεται Ραφήνα βλέπω...τρία ταχύπλοα στο λιμάνι της Ραφήνας δεν έχει ξανασυμβεί νομίζω.

----------


## costaser

Με το καλό να έρθει. 
Το team απο τη Ραφήνα να ετοιμάσει τις μηχανές του.  :Very Happy:  :Very Happy:  :Very Happy:

----------


## aegeanspeedlines

Μέχρι και το Λαύριο έφτασε η χάρη του! Δένει αυτή την στιγμή...

----------


## basilis.m

Μαλλον πως στη Ναξο πηρε καυσιμα

----------


## speedrunner

Τελικά προς τι αυτές οι προσεγγίσεις στα συγκεκριμένα λιμάνια, πιστοποιήσεις??? άραγε ποια είναι τα σχέδια της εταιρίας για του χρόνου???

----------


## pantelis2009

To *Mega Jet* της *εταιρείας Sea Jet* τελείωσε με τα δρομολόγια του στις 11/09 και μετά από 4 μήνες στις Αζόρες* ξεκίνησε σήμερα την επιστροφή του για Ελλάδα* με πρώτο σταθμό το Γιβραλτάρ όπως λέει στο AIS του. Εδώ μια φωτο από το αρχείο μου όταν έκανε ανάποδα για να δέσει στον Αθηνιό. Καλή συνέχεια.

MEGA-JET-15-01-06-2009.jpg

----------


## pantelis2009

Αυτή την ώρα είναι ΝΔ από το Πόρτο Κάγιο με προορισμό την Χαλκίδα όπως λέει στο AIS του. Καλή συνέχεια.

----------

